# Craftsman Chute Repair



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 88999. The chute when I rotate it all the way to the right will not lock in place. As a result I can not throw snow a full 180 degrees. I have to hold the chute in place as I walk with the machine.

Can any point me in the right direction on how to fix this?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm.... not realy understanding the setup. Is there a crank that turns it, or another means? Do you have a picture maybe of the setup, or maybe a full model number?


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, if you'd post a picture of the chute we may be able to help you. I can't picture the problem in my mind so it's hard to solve the problem. Thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

From what I've seen when I googled that model number, the 88999 is a very highly rated machine. If I understand the parts diagram, the chute rotation and elevation is controlled by a single joy stick, but it's not clear to me what makes the connection between the stick and chute. If it's all cable, then perhaps there is an adjuster link at the end of the cables,sort of like those on motorcycle cables, that isn't quite where it needs to be. 

Wish I could be of more help than that.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a picture. As you can see the chute is controlled by a joy stick attached to several cables that either rotate the chute left/right or up/down.

When I move the chute to the left, the red button on top of the joy stick pops out indicating that the chute is locked into position. I went out today and noticed that if I *FORCE* the chute all of the way to the right, the button will pop out and the chute does lock into place, however, a lot of effort is needed to accomplish this compared to moving the chute all the way to the left.

Why does this happen? I didn't even notice that I could lock it in place when moved all the way to the right until today, that's how much force is needed.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Given what you've described, I'd guess that the cables that control the left right motion are some how out of proper adjustment. The Sears parts diagram didn't show the cables, but I think I'd look under the piece that covers the pivot point at the top of the chute to see what there is under there, or under the "dash board" where the bottom of the joy stick is. Those cables have to begin and end somewhere, and something sounds like it's just a bit out of alignment, or adjustment since it does lock, even though with some force.

Sears Parts Direct has a chat, and email option. It's in the upper right hand corner of the screen marked Get Help. They might be able to tell you how to correct the problem, if it isn't covered in the owner's manual.

Worth a try, especially if there's any warranty left on it.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/faq.pd?pop=flush?pop=flush&commercialUI=false#


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

You bring up a good point. I think it came with a 2 year warranty. I think I'll call Sears and find out if I can have it serviced before the snow comes. It certainly clears the snow with ease, so I like the unit itself. However, if I can get a tech. to come out to the house to fix whatever is wrong with it, that would be awesome.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, if the unit is still under warranty your probably wise to take advantage of it. Hopefully the tech will be able to help you get it fixed.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Smolenski7 said:


> that would be awesome.


Sure would! Still, an online chat fix, or one via email, their claim being a response in 24 hours, would be pretty trick too.

Keep us posted, we all like to hear success stories.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

DEFENTLY seems that a cable is out of adjustment. Does it list any needed adjustments in the manual? I know my old MTD showed how to adjust them.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

The manual does have a section on adjusting the cables, however, it's not very comprehensive. I fairly handy, so I'm sure I can handle it, but calling the service tech. would certainly be easier. Plus, while he's here I can grill him with questions about maintenance and what typical issues to look for in my unit.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Let us know how you make out. I've heard complaints about their customer service not being very helpful but hopefully you'll find it diffrent.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya defently fill us in!!

I find that sometimes you just need to bring the manual out with you, and read/fix together.... sometimes once you get in there, it all makes sence.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I got online and chatted with customer service, he wasn't very helpful. I then called and the woman on the other end tried to explain the problem to me, but you can tell she didn't really know what she was talking about. However, she did schedule an appt. for me on Friday, the tech. will be at the house between 1-5.

I then went out to the garage and took a look at the problem myself. I was out there for about an hour, I think it's just a bad design. I don't think there is anything wrong. I adjusted the belts, but I really don't think they needed adjustment. I think I'm going to have to live with just forcing the joystick all the way over so that the pin underneath locks the chute in place.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

> I think it's just a bad design. I don't think there is anything wrong


You know.. sometimes I think they change things just to have a new "cool" design, and dont put enough thought into wether it works well, or is realy any better then the setup thats always been around. Ive messed around with them before at the store, and it just seemed strange to me the way it worked. Other then it not locking like it should, do you like the joystick setup?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not really surprised that the chat folks didn't have that good a notion of what to do. Can you imagine the range of products they've got to cover! Anyway, it was worth a try, and who knew, maybe you'd have gotten in touch with a snowblower buff at the other end who knew exactly what to do.

Let's hope the tech that's coming to your house has a trick or two up his sleeve.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Smolenski7 said:


> Here's a picture. As you can see the chute is controlled by a joy stick attached to several cables that either rotate the chute left/right or up/down.


Am I doing something wrong?
I don't see a picture. 


Smolenski7 said:


> I think it's just a bad design.


Certainly a possibility, but I think MTD builds that unit for Sears/Craftsman as well as many other resellers. If it is a bad design, they probably have thousands if not millions of them out there.

Needing adjustment still sounds like the most likely problem to me.
(And my opinion is worth just about what it cost you)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

> Am I doing something wrong?
> I don't see a picture.


Nope, nothing your doing. There are no pic's


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Tech. is coming out tomorrow. I don't think he's going to do anything though, like I've said before, I think it's poor design.

I have looked at the newer models. I really like that there is a metal rod leading from the joystick to the chute. It makes for a much easier movement and the chute actually locks in place.

Maybe the tech. and put that rod on my machine. That would be awesome.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well the verdict is in. The tech was at my house and looked over the snow blower. He said exactly what I thought, that the chute/joystick is just a fairly poor design made of plastic parts. He sprayed some WD40 and that seemed to help a bit, but.........

I like the snow blower over all. It certainly is more machine than I need living in central Connecticut, so it should last me a long while since it will almost never be put to its max. In fact, the tech. said that there really isn't anything to watch out for in my snow blower, that they are pretty dependable. So as long as I do the normal maintenance, I should be happy for a long time.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, you can't say you haven't given it the old college try. Got to say it says something for Sears in sending the tech out to your house for a warranty issue. I was at Sears the other day and stopped to take a look at their snowblowers to see how they worked, and saw, as you noted, that they've evidently adopted a new design in their joy stick. Sorry I can't report any great revelations from my trip to Sears, other than they've got a lot of stuff on sale right now! Let's hope the chute operation become easier with use.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Smolenski7 said:


> Well the verdict is in. The tech was at my house and looked over the snow blower. He said exactly what I thought, that the chute/joystick is just a fairly poor design made of plastic parts. He sprayed some WD40 and that seemed to help a bit, but.........
> 
> I like the snow blower over all. It certainly is more machine than I need living in central Connecticut, so it should last me a long while since it will almost never be put to its max. In fact, the tech. said that there really isn't anything to watch out for in my snow blower, that they are pretty dependable. So as long as I do the normal maintenance, I should be happy for a long time.


WD40 has never done much for me as a lubricant.
I'm presently trying a product called "Fluid Film", but I haven't used it enough to form an opinion. It seems to have what is almost a cult following.
You can buy a spray can at your John Deere dealers for about $9.
That's what I did.
If you want a free sample, check this out,


> Free Sample Can of Fluid Film rust/corrosion preventive If you have not yet heard of or tried Fluid Film, now is your opportunity to try the best rust/corrosion preventive and lubricant on the market for free. There is a reason why we are willing to ship samples out for free, which is one of the most expensive ways to advertise: It works. If we weren’t completely confident in the superior protective and lasting powers of Fluid Film, we simply wouldn’t do it. We still have plenty of samples left for those who would like to try it within the Continental United States. Check out our website for more product information at Fluid Film® | Corrosion Preventative, Lubricant and Rust Inhibitor
> 
> For your free sample, just email me at [email protected].​



Your situation seems like it would be a great test of the products capabilities.
​


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I just sent away for the free sample. I'll use it on my lawn tractor as well. Time to put that away for the winter.


----------

